# Caméra de surveillance



## Assmat-lolo (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Voilà je me pose une question je suis assistante maternelle agréée et avec mon mari on a installé des caméras de surveillance à l'extérieur et à l'intérieur de notre maison car nous avons déjà été visité. On a indiqué par un panneau à l'entrée de notre terrain (niveau parking) que la maison était sous vidéosurveillance. Mais voila ma question pour les caméras qui sont à l'intérieur est ce que je dois faire signer un papier aux parents ou pas ? 

Ce sont des caméras acheter par nous même sur Amazon il y a donc que moi et mon mari qui en avons l'accès. 

Je vous remercie et vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Si les cameras sont allumées même durant ta présence et donc durant celle des Familles il me semble que tu as l'obligation des les avertir et donc pour t'assurer qu'ils ne porte pas plainte plus tard oui en faire mention dans ton contrat permettrait d'être couverte sur ce point.

Si elles ne sont fonctionnelles qu'en ton absence, ça ne concerne donc pas les Familles de tes accueillis.


----------



## Assmat-lolo (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Griselda en effet elles sont toujours allumé les parents sont au courant mais je n'avais pas fait signer de papier du coup je vais le notifier dans le contrat d'accueil et faire un papier ou se sera également noter. Merci beaucoup je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## Louanne (8 Septembre 2022)

Après si pas de diffusion... 
Mais vous avez raison de vous protéger et de faire signer un papier !!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Par précaution car des parents procéduriers mais c’est à titre PERSONNEL bien le mentionner.


----------



## Caro35 (8 Septembre 2022)

J’avais vu dans un reportage une AM qui avait des caméras dans sa maison et elle donnait un code (qui changeait chaque semaine) aux parents pour qu’ils puissent  se connecter et voir en direct ce que faisait leur enfant dans la journée… pas de ça chez moi jamais de la vie !! ⛔️


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Il me semble que la loi dit bien qu'on n'a pas le droit de filmer, ni enregistrer quelqu'un sans qu'il n'en soit averti.
Pour la diffusion, l'utilisation des images là ce n'est pas qu'un avertissement mais aussi une autorisation explicite qu'il faut.

En aucun cas je n'accepterai d'avoir des cameras chez moi, encore moins que quelqu'un puisse y accéder pour nous voir. Je pense en prime que c'est très risqué car alors on ne pourrait pas garantir de l'utilisation des images par les autres Parents. Franchement ça peut paraître un gentil gadget, qui rassurerait peut être mais je doute que légalement ce soit une si bonne idée.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Nous avons été "visités" nous aussi comme le dit la postante mais il ne nous ai jamais venu l'idée de faire installer des caméras de surveillance DANS notre maison. Nous en avons installé deux en extérieur : une avec détecteur de mouvements pour sécuriser les abords de notre piscine et une en façade pour surveiller l'accès à notre maison. Et nous avons habillé notre boîte aux lettres d'un gros sticker "maison placée sous surveillance vidéo".


----------



## MeliMelo (8 Septembre 2022)

Peut-être se renseigner auprès de la PMI ? Nous n'avons déjà pas le droit de prendre une photo d'une plaie de l'enfant (par exemple) en cas de suspicion de maltraitance en guise de preuve, sans avoir l'accord de la PMI ou du 119, du coup les vidéos, je ne sais pas trop. Je me couvrirai avant perso, pour être sûre.


----------



## Assmat-lolo (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde. Alors les caméras c'est pour moi les parents n'y ont pas accès les images reste sur les caméras pas de diffusion et il y a seulement celle qui se situe dans la cuisine qui filme la porte d'entrée qui film en continu celles extérieur elles sont en détection de mouvement donc elle enregistre que quand il y a une détection. J'en ai parler à la pmi elle m'a répondu (il faut voir avec les parents) donc ça ne m'a pas beaucoup aidée 😅

Et nos caméra se sont pour notre maison elles ne sont pas pour mon travail elles sont à titre personnel.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas surtout ce n’est pas la société VERISURE mais une achetée vous-même donc vous pouvez la mettre UNIQUEMENT lorsque vous êtes sortie ou à défaut quand vous êtes à l’intérieur mais SANS activer la caméra. C’est tout simple.

Vous pouvez gérer comme vous voulez votre alarme. C’est le but de la technologie 😉 vous êtes maître HEUREUSEMENT de modifier et gérer.


----------



## incognito (9 Septembre 2022)

aucun intérêt ces caméras, elles sont en signal wifi et donc facilement piratables en moins de deux minutes.....

et comme l'a dit Griselda et d'autres, le droit à l'image est incontournable, et perso j'ai démissionné d'un poste à domicile car je sentais venir la caméra (et sans me prévenir je pense)


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Catie

J’avais vu à un journal TV des gens qui s’introduisaient chez ceux qui avaient une piscine cet été et qui les détérioraient soit par jalousie ou pour « l’écologie »

Ou en profitaient tout simplement pdt l’absence des proprios. Tu as eu ce cas aux alentours de chez toi ?


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ben non. Je n'en ai pas entendu parler. En tout cas avec mon installation de surveillance je les surprendrait en direct live ces malfaisants.  Je te jure dans quel monde on vit ! C'est comme si roulant en voiture électrique, j'allais crever les pneus de tous les 4x4 ou de tous les suv thermiques ! Ça c'est pour les écolos qui le sont pour la plupart certainement moins que moi ! Pour les  autres (jaloux ..
) comme pour les enfants, ils faut qu'ils apprennent la frustration et le respect.  Monde de dingues ! 🤪


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Nous avons des caméras de surveillance a l'extérieur de notre maison mais je n'aimerais pas en avoir a l'intérieur.. je pense qu'il est préférable de le dire aux PE.


----------



## Capri95 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Ouah ! C'est Fort knox chez vous !
A l'extérieur oui c'est utile mais à l'intérieur je vois pas trop l'intérêt.
C'est une installation faite par vous même.
J'y connais rien mais vos vidéos vont bien sur serveur qui les stocks ?  Les hackers sont fort de nos jours méfiez-vous de ne pas trouver vos vidéos sur internet !  Ils sont capables de bloquer des hôpitaux entier ! 
Pour le coup les PE ne seraient pas ravis !


----------



## Dodo95 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi ne pas désactiver les caméras intérieures quand vous accueillez les enfants.
Je pense que ce serait plus simple et éviterait bien des soucis avec vos P-E qui pourraient ne pas être d’accord, aujourd’hui avec votre demande. 
Les questions que vos P E risquent de poser : où sont stockées les images, qu’est ce que vous allez en faire, le droit à l’image de leur enfant etc…
C´est pas évident comme situation, déjà pour signer le paragraphe du droit à l´image dans le contrat c’est compliqué alors que l´on parle de quelques photos.  Alors là, filmé en permanence !
Vous êtes seule juge !
Bonne continuation.


----------



## Assmat-lolo (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je suis très nul en se qui concerne tout ça je n'y connais rien du coup j'ai demandé à mon PE gendarmes qui m'a montré comment ça fonctionne pour les désactiver la journée et c'est chose faite 😁 et si j'en ai a l'intérieur en direction de la porte c'est que nous ne pouvons pas en mettre dehors a cet endroit car ça filmerai la route et on a pas le droit 🙃

Bonne journée à tout le monde et merci pour vos conseils


----------

